# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Craig and Kate 4 x 4

## CraigandKate

> I'll give that a miss after seeing how you treat yours?

  Haha built for a purpose and used for that purpose  :Redface: )

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Haha built for a purpose and used for that purpose )

  
That looks like fun  :Smilie:   
(a foreign concept to Bros, it seems  :Rofl5:  )

----------


## ringtail

> Haha built for a purpose and used for that purpose )

  
Typical Nissan. Stuck and winching.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Nah,  he's pulling a Toyota through.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Typical Nissan. Stuck and winching.

  
Well spotted. 
Didn't notice the winch cable!

----------


## ringtail

> Nah,  he's pulling a Toyota through.

  Backwards ?  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> Backwards ?

  Yes

----------


## MorganGT

> Typical Nissan. Stuck and winching.

   

> Nah,  he's pulling a Toyota through.

  I can beat that, years ago camping up at Tocumwal I was hooning around the bush in my trusty Datsun 1000 wagon and cam across a couple of 4x4s stuck in the mud trying to cross a small creek. a Landcruiser had got stuck, then his mate got stuck in his Patrol trying to pull the Cruiser out. I drove across the creek, borrowed the snatch strap they were using to try to pull each other out and pulled each of them out by hooking up the snatch strap, backing right up as close as I could get to them then zooming off as fast as possible till the strap tightened, the Datsun 1000 jerked to a halt and the 4x4 had been pulled about a foot through the mud. Kept repeating that violence with the little Datsun until I had pulled both of them out.

----------


## OBBob

Nice!

----------


## ringtail

> Yes

  Well that's just silly. Typical Tojo and Nissan drivers  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> I can beat that, years ago camping up at Tocumwal I was hooning around the bush in my trusty Datsun 1000 wagon and cam across a couple of 4x4s stuck in the mud trying to cross a small creek. a Landcruiser had got stuck, then his mate got stuck in his Patrol trying to pull the Cruiser out. I drove across the creek, borrowed the snatch strap they were using to try to pull each other out and pulled each of them out by hooking up the snatch strap, backing right up as close as I could get to them then zooming off as fast as possible till the strap tightened, the Datsun 1000 jerked to a halt and the 4x4 had been pulled about a foot through the mud. Kept repeating that violence with the little Datsun until I had pulled both of them out.

  Shudder  :Tongue:  
Pity gopro wasn't around then  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Well that's just silly. Typical Tojo and Nissan drivers

  Underwater reversing camera. Yes, just being silly.

----------


## CraigandKate

> Typical Nissan. Stuck and winching.

  Left the toyota on the track before, blew a front diff and went home, no-one else was game to even try that hole! Was deeper at the start but just too much mud to push!

----------


## ringtail

Toyotas blowing a front diff - how unusual, NOT.  POS things they are. I hate mud. After years of replacing other people's wheel bearings,  diff pinion seals and rebuilding swivel housings,  brake calipers and uni joints I go out of my way to avoid the horrid pus

----------


## MorganGT

> Shudder  
> Pity gopro wasn't around then

  Would have made for an interesting video, it was more or less horizontal bungy jumping with cars, using all 665kgs of one of these to do the pulling:

----------


## ringtail

Image won't show but I get the picture.  :Biggrin:

----------


## CraigandKate

Haha "Crate" gets it own thread now? Since we are already off topic who else has a proper 4x4? (datsuns are allowed but pajero's with grader attachments aren't!) 
This is the next hole after that photo, drove it the video just cuts out early!  https://youtu.be/wnRVbMtuPO8

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I probiably would if I was mechanically and maintenance minded enough.
But I'm not.  
I do have a good record of getting 2x4 vehicles bogged though   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Not my thing, but have a workmate who is currently marshalling for this Navrun - The Ultimate 4WD Challenge 
He's competed as a navigator a couple of times

----------


## MorganGT

> I do have a good record of getting 2x4 vehicles bogged though

  I've never had a 4x4, when I was younger I used to spend a lot of time hooning about with mates in the state forest out past Gembrook. We spent a lot of time driving on trails hacked into the forest off the side of closed fire trails signed as 4x4 only, never got a car stuck that couldn't be extracted easily, and the few times we ever had someone come out with us with an actual 4x4, we always got though tougher spots than they were prepared to try going through.
The biggest mods we ever made to anything to suit offroading was a secondhand pair of mud+snow tyres on the back, and carrying some rope and a hand winch in the boot.
I had a Datsun 180B SSS with a Leyland P76 V8, Celica 5 speed gearbox and a rollcage, and that thing was scary fun through mud, gravel, dirt, sand and whatever we could find out there. I modded the high beams to aim outwards at an angle, since we were mostly out there at night and were almost always going sideways everywhere.

----------


## Armers

> Haha "Crate" gets it own thread now? Since we are already off topic who else has a proper 4x4? (datsuns are allowed but pajero's with grader attachments aren't!) 
> This is the next hole after that photo, drove it the video just cuts out early!  https://youtu.be/wnRVbMtuPO8

  
I do, not as hardcore as that though, just an 09 dmax mostly stock. Its more a work ute then an off roader but still have some fun with it  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## ringtail

> Haha "Crate" gets it own thread now? Since we are already off topic who else has a proper 4x4? (datsuns are allowed but pajero's with grader attachments aren't!) 
> This is the next hole after that photo, drove it the video just cuts out early!  https://youtu.be/wnRVbMtuPO8

   Yeah, yeah. Video cut out early eh ?  :Biggrin:  
Someone has to smooth the way for them pesky Datsuns  :Biggrin: , hence the grader attachment . Has that thing got a V8 in it or is it about to throw a leg out of bed ?  :Tongue:  
I'm relatively sane now offroad. In my youth it was a case of the harder the better. Amongst a swag of other 4b's and VW bajas was my favourite. An L200 4x4 ute ( pre triton)  with a detroit locker in the back. That thing was crazy. Had zero flex and was light as. Would go a lot of places on 1 wheel thanks to the detroit. A bit hairy on the wet bitumen but awesome powerslides and U turns  :Wink: . Still, I've never broken anything offroad regardless of how hard I tried.

----------


## OBBob

> I probiably would if I was mechanically and maintenance minded enough.
> But I'm not.  
> I do have a good record of getting 2x4 vehicles bogged though

  Did you ever watch 'scrap heap challenge' I reckon you'd manage to build something suitable.

----------


## ringtail

Good show that one. Well, funny anyway. Some pretty rubbish engineering and fabrication there which makes for good viewing

----------


## OBBob

Yes, as with all those shows, you can tell some participants were chosen because they were destined to fail!

----------


## ringtail

Indeed. Frustrating though as something generally craps itself within 10 seconds

----------


## Marc

I have a 4x4 with all the improvements, raised suspension, body lift, diff lock among a few other things but I refuse to bang it up just for fun. I cross rivers or mud holes if i want to go somewhere... not for fun. I can run around on a quad bike or an airboat for fun, but not on a 4x4. That's just me.

----------


## Marc

> Haha built for a purpose and used for that purpose )

  Not really, amusement parks are built for that purpose, the nissan is built to go places no smash up on purpose. 
PS
(the party pooper) ha ha

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They've always been tools not toys for me too. And rarely modified too (mostly because Landies did not need it).  
Most of the time, modified 4x4s only allow poor decision makers to find their way further into the poo. 
I've spent to long with 4x4 as a necessity to regard them as playthings. I despise getting stuck because it takes hours out of your day and proves you made a poor choice. But I can see the attraction if you don't have to live it...

----------


## ringtail

Yep, definitely a work horse these days as well as holiday machine. I despise the prominent 4wd magazine that glorifies smashing tracks and trucks. What is the point, exactly?  As far as diff locks go, I wont fit them again. Too much stress on axles and cv's  and apart from anything else, if stuck with diff locks, you're proper stuck. A winch is perfect. Know how to use it properly and accept that sometimes you'll have to winch. Note to self. Get winch.  :Biggrin:  Just picked up a 22 inch light bar for $59 from the previously mentioned despised magazine. Should light up the paddocks nicely in a way that spotties just can't do.

----------


## ringtail

> I have a 4x4 with all the improvements, raised suspension, body lift, diff lock among a few other things but I refuse to bang it up just for fun. I cross rivers or mud holes if i want to go somewhere... not for fun. I can run around on a quad bike or an airboat for fun, but not on a 4x4. That's just me.

  I thought you dentists just tortured patients for fun  :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

> Yep, definitely a work horse these days as well as holiday machine. I despise the prominent 4wd magazine that glorifies smashing tracks and trucks. What is the point, exactly?  As far as diff locks go, I wont fit them again. Too much stress on axles and cv's  and apart from anything else, if stuck with diff locks, you're proper stuck. A winch is perfect. Know how to use it properly and accept that sometimes you'll have to winch. Note to self. Get winch.  Just picked up a 22 inch light bar for $59 from the previously mentioned despised magazine. Should light up the paddocks nicely in a way that spotties just can't do.

  Yes, winch is good, especially when you don't have to use it. The rest of the year it is very heavy and you always know it is there. Diff locks, are the best thing after sliced bread. Nothing better than feeling the wheel starting to slip and hear the locker kick in and nicely pull you out. You still need to watch out and only go where you can and no further.

----------


## ringtail

Thats why I went for the detroit and would go the detroit again in the rear over anything else. Always there, always locked and unlocks going around corners - unless right boot is heavy  :Biggrin:  . Manually activated lockers are still good but a lot of times it's too late. Eaton E locker is miles ahead of ARB's airleaker but one still has to activate it. Better suited to front end fitment in a part time 4x4. The detroit, if set up by someone competent (critical) is simply unbeatable and is proven to be the strongest bit of gear on the market. Cheap too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you ever watch 'scrap heap challenge'

  
Oh yeah all the time.
The UK one. 
It was awesome (if a bit staged at times)
Until that big fella with the walrus mustache took over and the show became all about him....   
Ah yes...Dick strawbridge.
He was a bit of a dick  :Unsure:   
The old farmer who made a few appearances was gold - PROPERRRRR JOB!!!!   
There was always someone over-ambitious trying to build tank track from old harvester chain and cut up bits of rubber.
And they mostly failed within 15 seconds haha    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> The old farmer who made a few appearances was gold - PROPERRRRR JOB!!!!

  Yep best one by far ....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep best one by far ....

  
THAT'S HIM!!! 
What a larrikin   :Rofl5:   
What's he doing there?
revving the guts out of an old crusty diesel engine suspended from chains or something hahah.

----------


## Marc

> Thats why I went for the detroit and would go the detroit again in the rear over anything else. Always there, always locked and unlocks going around corners - unless right boot is heavy  . Manually activated lockers are still good but a lot of times it's too late. Eaton E locker is miles ahead of ARB's airleaker but one still has to activate it. Better suited to front end fitment in a part time 4x4. The detroit, if set up by someone competent (critical) is simply unbeatable and is proven to be the strongest bit of gear on the market. Cheap too.

  Yep, Detroit Locker on the rear all the way. Locker at the front is a bit of an overkill unless you leave in snow country and get snowed in all the time. ARB air locker are a good business but a bad performer. Compressor, air lines, manual activation, chronic leaks, overpriced ... did I forget something? Oh yes, makes very bad coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

That pretty much covers it. I've never seen an airleaker that works faultlessly or had an owner that loves them to bits. The E locker is reportedly much, much better. Definitely not a fan of front lockers. Just too much going on up there and damage is inevitable. Regardless of vehicle or locker brand, front locker + right boot = CV's, front diff and front driveshaft in the bin at some stage. Quality 12000lb winches can be had for under $600 all day. About the same price as replacing one CV joint  :Wink:

----------


## CraigandKate

Yep lumpy 5L in that with noisy lifters, sounded great, nothing like a V8 rumbling through the bush, never calculated the fuel consumption however, was to scared to! 
I am a big fan of lockers, I think when used properly they allow more mechanical sympathy. Nothing worse on driveline components than lifting a wheel on a open diff only to have it spin madly until it lands and get's traction. I love the challenge of completing a track/hole/hill even if winching is required, it is very satisfying to pick the right line and just crawl up or punching the pedal at just the right spot to get over a particularly difficult obstacle. 
Unfortunately that beast has gone now, made way for renovations starting shortly, next one will be a little more comfort and a little less extreme, I must be getting old!

----------


## ringtail

I reckon a GU with a LS1 & auto would suit you perfectly

----------


## Marc

Dodge Ram 3500 is the way to go ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

> Dodge Ram 3500 is the way to go ...

  Nah! get an R series Bedford on singles and put wheel chains on each corner.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

4x4  
pfft  
10x10 is where it's at!           :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: ...... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

That might be a touch hard to get through the tighter tracks PG   :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

> Nah! get an R series Bedford on singles and put wheel chains on each corner.

  Love it! Used to have one exactly like that only it was a Morris. Used it for years to deliver bricks from our kiln. I did not know the chassis was that flexible!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Best thing I ever used seriously off road was a Mitsubishi canter. Awful but very effective. And then there was the 'mog...shame I was just a passenger.

----------


## ringtail

> Love it! Used to have one exactly like that only it was a Morris. Used it for years to deliver bricks from our kiln. I did not know the chassis was that flexible!

  "our kiln"  Hmmm, another piece of the puzzle

----------


## ringtail

> Best thing I ever used seriously off road was a Mitsubishi canter. Awful but very effective. And then there was the 'mog...shame I was just a passenger.

  A mog would be awesome at the farm. Front and rear winches, hyab....... I do like the look of the new Iveco 4x4's. Dear as  though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The Daily is not much more price wise than an equivalent 76 ute...but yeah 100k is a little bit pricey.

----------


## Bedford

Ok Marc, here' s a Dodge for you,     
And another with a swivel frame,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaUAafenZhA  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> The Daily is not much more price wise than an equivalent 76 ute...but yeah 100k is a little bit pricey.

  I think the scary thing about that is how expensive a tojo ute is. And in typical arrogant Toyota fashion they still haven't fixed the issues that plague the V8 diesel

----------


## ringtail

I've only seen 1 powerwagon in the flesh. Might be the only one is Brisbane. Tis a beast.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That might be a touch hard to get through the tighter tracks PG

  
It'll make its own tracks

----------


## Marc

I like this one  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g25fXHn30dU

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meanwhile, in Russia, a big yellow angry dragon is stuck in a river  :Shock:           :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Cool:

----------


## ringtail

Damn ! Ugly as, all 3 of them

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd still have a go at driving them though. 
especially the second one.   
The third one looks complicated and I think the newspaper headlines would include the words "severed limbs"    :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

2nd one looks like a bobcat on steroids

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Here's the articulated one in action    
note how he bellies out driving off the trailer  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This one takes the cake though  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

yes! 
This looks like fun  :Biggrin:

----------


## woodbe

Even more fun:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Awesome little machines

----------


## ringtail

Be bloody expensive

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Be bloody expensive

  
I think a dollar figure was mentioned in woodbe's video

----------


## MorganGT

How about a luxury sports tank? https://youtu.be/P5FjZUwe000

----------

